# Polyester and Rayon Blend Tee



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Is it possible to apply rhinestones and glitter vinyl to a shirt that is 65% polyester/35% viscose rayon or will I run into an issue?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not tried anything on Rayon, but I would think it would work fine. Polyester has no problems with rhinestones or vinyl and Rayon isn't a material that is real sensitive to the heat and that is usually the issue with applying rhinestones or vinyl. I would probably start with a lower temperature for a little longer time.


----------

